# HDD low level format and bad sector fix tool



## suraswami (Aug 25, 2008)

I am looking for HDD low level format and bad sector fix tool.  

I got a 160GB Seagate SATA I drive from my friend who said it stopped working after giving errors.  I put in my test machine and my machine recognised it.  So formatted it once again (he already formatted it couple of times).  Copied some files and it copied fine.  Now when I open it the files cannot be opened.  So I thought something serious with the drive and I ran HDTune Pro's HDD analysis (trial version).  It found 4 small blocks of bad sectors at the beginning of the drive and rest are fine.

So I am thinking of a low level DOS format tool that will mark these as bad sectors and format the rest.

Also tried Seatools, didn't fix it.

Not sure if its still under warranty.

Please help.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 25, 2008)

I personally use Spinrite.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 26, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I personally use Spinrite.



Thanks, but any freeware?


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 26, 2008)

spinrite is what you want, trust me.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 26, 2008)

I found few freewares.  I will try and post results here.  

I don't want to spend money on a software, I would just go and get a new HDD if needed.  Moreover my friend already gave up, I am just curious if I could get a free software.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 26, 2008)

Im not sure for certain...give UBCD a look and see if it includes a tool, or look into Solaris' boot disc!?!?


----------

